# Campus Safety Officer (106169) Regis College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Officer (106169)*
Regis College 
in Weston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/04/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







MILITARY

*Summary*
Campus Safety Officers (CSO) are non-sworn members of the Regis College Police Department, assigned to conduct safety and security patrols, dispatch or other related duties as required by the Chief of Police or designee.
Under the general supervision of the Deputy Chief of Campus Police and the daily supervision of the Shift Supervisor, the Campus Security Officer (CSO) performs various preventative safety, security, and service-related functions, including: building security checks, personal safety escorts, building locks/unlocks, parking enforcement, and other duties as assigned. CSO's are an integral component of the campus police team and play a vital role in maintaining a safe and secure campus environment.
*Essential Duties and Responsibilities*

Conduct foot patrols of the college campus to ensure the security of campus grounds and buildings
Secure academic buildings and gates to the campus property
Notify appropriate authorities for security and safety problems on campus property
Respond to building/room lock outs 
Conduct parking direction, control, and enforcement
Provide safety escorts
Respond to smoke/fire alarms
Assist with community engagement events as needed
Respond to medical emergencies
Assist dispatch operations as needed
Report safety hazards or concerns and perform routine checks of lighting, door locks/security mechanisms, overgrown brush/foliage, poor lighting, and inadequate fencing.
Routinely use assigned radio to communicate safety related issues with others in the Campus Police Department
CSO's may be stationed in residential halls, ensuring the building they are assigned is safe and that all visitors are properly authorized and documented.
*Supervisory Responsibility*

None
*Skills and Abilities*

Must be customer service focused
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with fellow employees, students, faculty and staff, and the general public.
Ability to utilize computer equipment, basic level of proficiency with Microsoft Office Excel and Word preferred.
Ability to operate public safety radio and telephone communication systems.
Ability to communicate clearly, both verbally and in writing and follow written policies and procedures.
Maintain certifications as required to include CPR/First Responder
Honesty and trustworthiness, an even disposition, and the ability to interact effectively, respectfully, and efficiently with people from all backgrounds.
Ability to uphold the University's commitment to inclusive excellence in a diverse educational community.
*Additional Information

Requirements*

Associate's degree in Criminal Justice or related field preferred. 
Valid Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operators License
Must be able to successfully pass all criminal and departmental employment background checks and a physical and psychological exam.
*Working Conditions/Physical Demands*

This position is considered an Essential Personnel position and may require work during special events, emergencies, holidays, weekends, day and overnight shifts, and overtime duties.
Subject to regular interruptions to handle emergency situations.
Physical capability to patrol campus grounds on foot for prolonged time periods, during various and extreme weather conditions.
Frequent and extended periods of outside work, subject to all weather conditions and extremes.
Occasional unpredictable and strenuous periods of physical activity such as climbing, bending, standing, and lifting.
May spend extended periods at terminal, on telephone, or operating office equipment requiring eye-hand coordination and finger dexterity.
_The above statements are intended to describe the general nature and level of work being performed by people assigned to do this job. The above is not intended to be an exhaustive list of all responsibilities and duties required._
*Protecting the Regis Community *
At Regis the safety of our campus community is our highest priority. We invite all applicants to review our health and safety protocols at our COVID-19 Updates page. The most powerful measure we can take is vaccination, and all campus community members must be fully vaccinated and have received a booster against COVID-19, with the exception of certain medical and religious exemptions. New employees without an approved medical or religious exemption are required to have their first vaccine dose by their date of hire. And all new employees will join the campus community in using the CoVerified app to upload vaccine information, report symptoms, and schedule regular campus COVID tests. We're in this together! 
_External and internal applicants, as well as position incumbents who become disabled as defined under the Americans With Disabilities Act, must be able to perform the essential job functions (as listed) either unaided or with the assistance of a reasonable accommodation to be determined by management on a case-by-case basis._
*In employment, as in education, Regis College is committed to equal opportunity and affirmative action. Regis does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, age, religion, creed, sex, gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, ethnic or national origin, ancestry, citizenship, marital or parental status, physical or mental disability, genetic information, pregnancy, veteran's status, membership in uniformed services or any other protected status.*
In employment, as in education, Regis College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer.


----------

